# 1950 utility chair diagram digitized and cut out



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

small utility chair design from 1950 

says it is assembled with simple notched joints


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting. I made one somewhat similar awhile back. Except instead of a CNC I used a yardstick, pencil, jig saw, and glue. Turned out pretty nice, but later I cut the back off and now am using the seat as a small, and short, bench, Like it much better as a bench. Oh yeah, no plans, just Zen woodworking.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice Stan, kind of a cool looking chair


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Those old grid-ed drawings bring back bad memories of trying to copy the half scale plans and scale them up when I was a kid. I never quite got the exact curves, regardless of how easy the instructions made it sound.

Looks like you have some guitar templates in the background as well...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

kp91 said:


> Those old grid-ed drawings bring back bad memories of trying to copy the half scale plans and scale them up when I was a kid. I never quite got the exact curves, regardless of how easy the instructions made it sound.


You followed the instructions? I never had problems, the few times I did that. Just made a grid of the size I wanted to use, then sketched in the lines from the original grid. Had to redraw some lines, but the end result always came out to scale.

Sometimes used to draw a grid, usually 1/4", on a picture I wanted to copy. Then a grid the size I was going for, on plywood, and the same procedure. Once blew up a 2" picture to 48" that way, came out quite nice.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Besides the 50's chair, how many electric guitars have you made? Pics please.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Sighhh...must be nice to have the money and space to play...

Very cool chair! Reminds me of growing up.

And I like that cutting board.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Another high quality tutorial, Stan. And I like the 3 leg approach. Much less of hanging up your feet when you sit down and get up. Thanks.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice chair, Stan. That wouldn't rock, even on my garage floor.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*asking about electric guitars*

I really liked doing electric guitars , the files were good and produce exact fittng guitars but there was no interest , china sells blanks for 25.00 I could not compete, I even have solid maple 18.75 wide by 2in thick lumber about 14 feet, just sitting. Takes a bit over 1 hr to machine one out






 birch guitar




 stratocaster design rev1




 mar28_09 telecaster


----------

